# Feed 120VAC through electrical insert



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

First of all welcome aboard!

Secondly I'm not sure what you mean by "electrical insert".

Is there a reason that a cord and plug wouldn't be a viable means of disconnect?

A disconnect (non-breaker) may also be an option assuming the machine is feed from a branch circuit with a OCPD. 

Do you not have a plant electrician for this type thing?

Sadly a 'chemical engineer' does not an electrician make!


----------



## nau4ssss (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately we dont have access to an staff electrician. We are a research and development team and we bought this old machine for our research. My (cheap) boss would like to install a disconnect for safety reasons.

Maybe insert not the best word but basically its a metal box which houses all the electronics (PLC, relays etc...). The electronics have to be segregated from the machine internals because of hydrogen flowing through the piping and explosion risk. Its sits 1"" below the top of the cabinet.

and yes you are correct, we should get an electrician but boss too cheap!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

nau4ssss said:


> Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately we dont have access to an staff electrician. We are a research and development team and we bought this old machine for our research. My (cheap) boss would like to install a disconnect for safety reasons.
> 
> Maybe insert not the best word but basically its a metal box which houses all the electronics (PLC, relays etc...). The electronics have to be segregated from the machine internals because of hydrogen flowing through the piping and explosion risk. Its sits 1"" below the top of the cabinet.
> 
> and yes you are correct, we should get an electrician but boss too cheap!


Just the fact that this is a hazardous (explosion proof) required environment just goes to prove the fact you need an electrician. 

Nobody here with a lick of sense is going to provide more information on this topic out of liability issues.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## nau4ssss (Feb 20, 2017)

thanks. I'll push for it!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

nau4ssss said:


> thanks. I'll push for it!


You are in Connecticut not some 3rd world country. 

An electrical license is required for such modifications!

Who is liable if there is an arc that sets off the hydrogen?


Why does Hindenberg come to mind?


----------



## nau4ssss (Feb 20, 2017)

I agree but the attitude of too many startups unfortunately. I'll just tell the old boss that I'm not comfortable doing this and to hire electrician. 

Know somebody good in the NYC metro area?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

nau4ssss said:


> I agree but the attitude of too many startups unfortunately. I'll just tell the old boss that I'm not comfortable doing this and to hire electrician.
> 
> Know somebody good in the NYC metro area?


There are many good companies up there, this is such a small job you'd have best luck with a smaller company than I'd know personally.

Maybe one of the guys onboard here would be interested. Give it a little time for one to give a response.:thumbsup:


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Tell him the cost of an electrician is much cheaper than the cost of blowing up the company.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

An electrician might tell him he needs an engineer to determine the hazardous location classification that should apply.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I am sorry .,, You have to get a electrician to come out to deal with this and this is not a simple matter to taken care of it. 

Few posters did make very clear point there. 


Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

